
Windows Subsystem for Linux Distribution Switcher - vgallur
https://github.com/RoliSoft/WSL-Distribution-Switcher
======
tym0
Weird not to see Arch in the list,
[https://github.com/alwsl/alwsl](https://github.com/alwsl/alwsl) did the trick
for me.

~~~
terrywang
I knew alwsl (Arch Linux as Windows Subsystem for Linux) long before this WSL
distribution switcher ;-)

Anyway, I run Linux as workstation so I don't really need WSL. Plus I have
never laid my hands on Windows 10 so far (I ran Cygwin on the only Windows 7
machine we have at home).

------
trapperkeeper79
Is there a way to chroot the linux distro? I'd love to be able to have
multiple systems (even if I could only have 1 active at a time). It would be
great for experimentation ala VMs.

~~~
baldfat
That is why we have VMs this is not a VM but a subsystem that is sharing the
same space as Windows.

~~~
zaphar
His request is not really all that unreasonable. And given how the subsystems
work seems to me like it might be within reason to implement.

~~~
baldfat
But you don't really have a distribution you have Linux Tools in Windows. I
have seen some github work on switching between the Linux in Windows.

------
mulrian
Great work, I'll definitely be checking this out. I find myself using the WSL
more and more recently. It still has plenty of rough edges, but Microsoft seem
to be committed to improving it. The lack of a full Linux like terminal is
probably one of the bigger reasons I can't switch fully over to Windows.

~~~
marsrover
The lack of a full Linux like terminal is also my current hold back. I know I
can use VcXsrv and run xfce4-terminal, but I would rather use something that
is more native to Windows than some hacky solution. In addition, now that the
Windows Console supports 24-bit color, using things like ConEmu feels like two
steps back (ConEmu doesn't support 24-bit color).

~~~
baldfat
This drives my crazy BUT I have found mobaxterm
[http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/](http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/) is the best
solution for me. So much so I threw money at them.

